
KYLI – because it is superior to JSON - sp8
https://shkspr.mobi/blog/2017/03/kyli-because-it-is-superior-to-json/
======
andreareina
There's a big advantage to using only printable characters. It's why csv uses
commas and not \x1e (end of record).

